# Rose Granite Chief for sale



## Puky Pitt (30. September 2018)

Hallo ich verkaufe mein schönes Granite Chief in schwarz anodisiert von 2014. Guter Zustand, wenig KM, viele neue Teile

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/340100356560938/

Werde es auch noch in den Bikemarkt stellen.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Peter


----------

